
Interactive coronavirus graph with total and incremental tracking - AndrewSB
https://coronavirus.arik.io
======
downerending
Nice, but really needs an option for log Y axis.

~~~
arik-so
I added one; it should be available in ~10 minutes once Github's and
Cloudflare's caches propagate it.

